# Newbie Q



## surfrkim (Jun 18, 2005)

Please don't beat me up for this question   but where does the tag under your username come from?  I only joined today & mine says "Assistant Cook" - I searched all over the site to find what this means.  As I didn't assign it to myself I assumed it was given to newbies.  I don't particularly like being only an "assistant cook" as I have sweated in my family's kitchen for some 25 years!!  I have assumed that assignation depends upon site postage.  Is that right? Is that how an "executive chef" or "sous chef" etc monicker is assigned?

Cheers SK   (innnocent, aint I??)


----------



## middie (Jun 18, 2005)

surfr you're exactly right. after so many posts you'll be executive then sous. i don't know  how many posts it takes, but if you post alot you'll be sous before you know it.


----------



## MJ (Jun 18, 2005)

This is how it works:


0 posts = Assistant Cook
50 posts = Cook
100 posts = Senior Cook
500 posts = Sous Chef 
1000 posts = Executive Chef
2500 posts = Certified Executive Chef
5000 posts = Certified Master Chef


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to DC surfrkim!!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 18, 2005)

It's great to have you here surfrkim!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to the group!
Have fun!


----------



## surfrkim (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks to you all - especially the lovely welcomes. I love cooking so I think I will be utilising the site a lot.

Cheers SK


----------



## jkath (Jun 18, 2005)

Don't just utilize us...come join in the fun and games too - and post your favorite recipes! When yours is a "tried and true" recipe, make sure to put TNT in the subject line along with the recipe's name.


----------



## surfrkim (Jun 19, 2005)

Will do jkath!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2005)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking - enjoy yourself here.  We look forward to your input and recipes (hint, hint )


----------



## Dove (Jun 19, 2005)

Welcome to our group..we all enjoy each other here..all good friends and enjoy each others posts and recipes..
Marge~Dove


----------

